# Bowie's Taming Progress



## Rockband (Sep 29, 2021)

This thread is partially for me to keep track, partially so I can get some advice.
Just learned that Bowie is a female bird but I've gotten so used to thinking of him as male I'm going to stick with he/him

Bowie is over a year old (I assume he's almost 2 but I can't be sure) and he's not even close to tamed. He's not terrified of me but flies away from me if I get too close which I hoped would naturally get better over the year I've had him.
Bowie is my second bird, my first one and his former cage-mate unfortunately died a few days ago which boosted me to get Bowie to trust me. I acknowledge I've never been a patient person but I'm going to actually try and work on this.
As of yesterday Bowie ate from his bowl while I sat outside and talked to him, which definitely doesn't sound like much but I think it's a good step considering how antsy he gets while eating 
I plan to continue to spend some time everyday sitting outside his cage and talking to him in a calm voice with his cage open. I'm not going to actively offer my hand but instead let him get used to me being close. Depending on how he responds in the next week I'll start offering treats.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

He is handsome 

I am struggling to make progress with my two lady budgies. We are kinda stalled at the eating from my hand stage. I guess I just gotta spend as much time as possible with them which isn't such a hardship


----------



## Rockband (Sep 29, 2021)

Cassie and luna said:


> He is handsome
> 
> I am struggling to make progress with my two lady budgies. We are kinda stalled at the eating from my hand stage. I guess I just gotta spend as much time as possible with them which isn't such a hardship


I totally get it lol
I'd like to spend more time with him but school makes it super difficult
My other boy was easily bribed with food so we got to the point where he'd take treats directly from me but Bowie's always been the stubborn one


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

I work 6 days a week. Out of the house about ten hrs a day. I definitely understand struggling to find time. I just dedicate every evening to my birds. Lucky I finish a few hours earlier on a Saturday so I get a big chunk of time with them then. Plus all Sunday.

Still I think it's not really enough, but I shall persevere, I am determined to give them scritches one day


----------



## Rockband (Sep 29, 2021)

Cassie and luna said:


> I work 6 days a week. Out of the house about ten hrs a day. I definitely understand struggling to find time. I just dedicate every evening to my birds. Lucky I finish a few hours earlier on a Saturday so I get a big chunk of time with them then. Plus all Sunday.
> 
> Still I think it's not really enough, but I shall persevere, I am determined to give them scritches one day


I'm determined to get Bowie to perch on me so I can scare my dad since he's terrified that Bowie will attack him
He won't but the threat is a good bargaining chip


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Haha I would love to see that


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Would you please post a full frontal picture of Bowie taken in natural light. No flash and no direct sunlight. I want to see the color of the cere.
From this picture, it looks very whitish but I'm not sure if that is the light washing it out or the actual color.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.
Pressure Sores
The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:
Essentials for a Great Cage

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 

To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him. 

To build your budgie’s trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day.
After a week or so, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him . 

After another week or so, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch him . 
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him . 

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. 
When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds on the palm of your hand.
Let the budgie decide if/when he is ready to come to your hand to take the seed. 
Over time, he will first put one foot on your hand and then hopefully later on he will decide you hand is safe to stand on.

In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 

Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .*


----------



## Rockband (Sep 29, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Would you please post a full frontal picture of Bowie taken in natural light. No flash and no direct sunlight. I want to see the color of the cere.
> From this picture, it looks very whitish but I'm not sure if that is the light washing it out or the actual color.
> 
> I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.
> ...


He refused to face the camera but hopefully these two pictures will do? Its natural lighting and all


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bowie is a FEMALE budgie. 💚💚*


----------



## Rockband (Sep 29, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Bowie is a FEMALE budgie. 💚💚*


WH
I'd always assumed Bowie was male because I was 90% sure Floyd was and they never laid eggs... whoops


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You were very lucky that there was no breeding.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Glad things worked out when you had Floyd. She’s adorable


----------



## Rockband (Sep 29, 2021)

Kind of an odd question, but is it ok to chirp back at Bowie when he chirps at me? I know its bad to play videos of birds chirping because he'll look for other birds- but sometimes I try to copy his sounds without realizing.
I was just doing it and his started flapping his wings and getting louder, I'm not sure but it didn't sound like a good sign


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes that’s fine~ I also chirp back to my girl and she seems to like it! I just hope I’m not saying any birdie bad words 🤣🤣🤭


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Chirping back to Bowie is wonderful. She's going to learn that YOU are her flockmate!*


----------



## Rockband (Sep 29, 2021)

Thank you so much!! I just got frightened when Bowie started flapping around and I thought he was looking for Floyd


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She was simply responding to you which is a very good thing. 💚💚*


----------



## Rockband (Sep 29, 2021)

Today Bowie let me open and close his cage without retreating to the corner farthest away from me!!  once again, it's the little things, he didn't jump when the cage shook a little when a closed it and I made sure to give him a treat and reassured him


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great job!! 😃*


----------



## Rockband (Sep 29, 2021)

(May have briefly forgotten about this whoops 😅) I've been continuing to let Bowie out of his cage every day for a good few hours and he's recently started flying at/around my head again.
It's been a long while since he's done it and I wanna know what it means? I read from one place he's playing but another told me its his way of seeking comfort?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies like to dive bomb for fun and it sounds as though your little GIRL has decided she enjoys doing so.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, I guess she just thinks it's funny 😅 How cute!


----------



## Rockband (Sep 29, 2021)

(Small update cause I think its cute)
Whenever he flies by I make a NYOOM noise and I think he really likes it,


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Lol your budgie is female why do you keep using male pronouns?


----------



## Rockband (Sep 29, 2021)

Cassie and luna said:


> Lol your budgie is female why do you keep using male pronouns?


I've just known him as a guy for over a year so it's what I'm used to, she/her just doesn't sound right to me when applied to Bowie


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Lol I guess it would be difficult to change. Female budgies do need slightly different care though in terms of discouraging any egg laying behaviour. Hopefully you take that into consideration!


----------



## Rockband (Sep 29, 2021)

Yeah Imma be sure to make sure its kmown he's female if any behavior or health concerns come up but for right now I'm good with male pronouns


----------



## Rockband (Sep 29, 2021)

BOWIE PERCHED ON ME TODAY!! aaaaa im so happy! I was just getting ready to shut down for the night and put him back in his cage when he flew over and landed on my head for a few seconds, i swear i was so happy i almost cried lol, he's never let me get very close and right before that he sat on my bed for a bit. He usually only perches on/around his cage and considering my bed is much lower to the ground and i was sitting next to it, it feels like a really big step in his trust of me


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Congratulations 🎊 What a brave boy!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is EXCELLENT!

Bowie -- you rock! 💜💜 Such a courageous fellow.*


----------

